# Happy birthday Dewking !!



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

happy birthday dewking have a great day


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Haapy Birthday Dewking!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You say it's your birthday, well happy birthday to you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a great birthday dewking


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dewking!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday dewking!*


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Happy Barf-day!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy b-day Dewking.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Dewday, Birthking! ..Oh, wait. Reverse that.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope you had a great day! Happy Belated Bday :>


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Happy B Day Dewking!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!!


----------

